

Stocks might crash 40-50% in the coming months - hnalien
http://www.businessinsider.com/be-prepared-for-stocks-to-crash-2013-11?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffercac22&utm_medium=twitter

======
jseliger
Which is true. They also might not.

